# My white walls are yellow?



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

How do I get my white walls back to white I scrubbed at them etc but they yellow and won't come clean. Makes the wheels look bad. What's the best method?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Throw away those milestars, buy some other tires. ANY other tire brand the whitewall is better than a brownstar. Sounds like they got yet another satisfied customer :thumbsup:


----------



## DaytonRyder (Jun 14, 2013)

i have milestars and yes they do turn brown and are very hard to keep white but wat i do to keep mine white is,



first- spray em down with wesley bleach white and let sit for a couple minutes

second- then scrub em with sos pads


third- rinse off with water


fourth- vwala and ur done ! white walls once again


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

man homie just wash them things. bleche white and sos pads... works on any tire even a milestar


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

The sos pad isn't to ruff? Thanks for the ideas


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

No SOS pads are fine. I've never had a whitewall I DIDN'T use SOS pads on and I've never ruined one


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Somebody posted on here if you put brake cleaner on a rag it will clean them also. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I use the red scuffing pad from 3M with some bleach white....works everytime


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

OGJordan said:


> No SOS pads are fine. I've never had a whitewall I DIDN'T use SOS pads on and I've never ruined one


WTF Did u just say?

Translation please!

:burn:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

texasgold said:


> I use the red scuffing pad from 3M with some bleach white....works everytime


X2, 
I spray a purple degreaser I get from Sams club. Then scuff them with that red scuffing pad and they do turn white again. It's just the process you will have to do being the owner of milestars tires.


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

OGJordan said:


> No SOS pads are fine. I've never had a whitewall I DIDN'T use SOS pads on and I've never ruined one


Makes sense to me. :h5:


----------



## CALI LAC 209 (Jun 18, 2011)

sos pads are the shit homie


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

And go to Wal Mart and get your bleach white cleaner. Nothing else I've seen cleans em like that stuff does. Been using it since I was a young buck.


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm do the sos pad and bleach white thanks on the info I thought it take the white off. 

What about my wires they are old school roadsters knockoffs have little rust on them what's best way get in there car sat all winter should taken them off. 
Thanks for the love


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MILESTAR GALLACTICA


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

Chicity said:


> I'm do the sos pad and bleach white thanks on the info I thought it take the white off.
> 
> What about my wires they are old school roadsters knockoffs have little rust on them what's best way get in there car sat all winter should taken them off.
> Thanks for the love


the sos pads should get that surface rust off your spokes and nipples:fool2:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so do they instantly turn brown or what? I dont mind scrubbin em 1-2 times a week but if they brown that fast than its worth it to dish out the cash for some premium sportways...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

milestar topic, 

quit being cheap and spend more than 195 on a set of tires that look like their meant for trucks and you won't have a problem uffin:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Old school, get a pebble, ruff it up against the curb. Then use said pebble to clean white walls.


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

My tires are cooper thought they was decent


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

tigerpaws would be my choice if only they were fuckin available...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> milestar topic,
> 
> quit being cheap and spend more than 195 on a set of tires that look like their meant for trucks and you won't have a problem uffin:


not everyone is MAKIN MONEY like u homie :uh::h5:


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just take it to tha car wash spray the bleach white on them then hit it with the tire cleaner n then use the soap and get real cloae to the white wall cleans em up for me


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Tigerpaws look nice :thumbsup:

But if you rockin a g body the Tigerpaws actually are a little wider compared to the rest of these tires. . Nawmsayin'?

Allmsayin' is it takes a really nice tire to make a g body look good. It goes with wheel well size and overall vehicle size.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Chicity said:


> My tires are cooper thought they was decent


I use purple power or Wesley's bleach white. Spray on, rinse off, and rub with a damp rag. That's it. For scuffs in the white, 320/600 grit sandpaper either wet or dry. You want a smooth surface so they're easy to clean next time.


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Sand paper I try wet and see what happens thanks everyone


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Knew a dude who worked @ a tire Co. and said never use bleach white or anything else in a bottle. That stuff will eventually turn them yellow. Said to use only SOS pads and the expensive gojo hand cleaner. Tried it on my bro's buffed out white walls that were yellow and nasty and never white after trying everything. Gojo and SOS pad made wonders. Always use that now


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

dont use bleach white? i dont know about that one man Ive had whitewalls since i was a young buck and westley's always got em bright white. for me it was the tire shine that made em yellow a bit before i scrubbed em again with westley's and a medium grade wire brush..


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Tigerpaws look nice :thumbsup:
> 
> But if you rockin a g body the Tigerpaws actually are a little wider compared to the rest of these tires. . Nawmsayin'?
> 
> Allmsayin' is it takes a really nice tire to make a g body look good. It goes with wheel well size and overall vehicle size.


damn the tigerpaws are wider my regal is layed out and i was about to get them you think they will hit, i have some cornells now and i need new tires asap was about to order some tigerpaws from tirebuyer.com but there out of stock right now


----------



## bigfeo (Nov 8, 2011)

does any one know if you shave them will they still brown so quick? I got a set of 13s as a last moment due to a blow out and riding on one black wall, and no other wws available. I swear I scrub each for 20 min with bleach and brillo, give them a day or two and already brown as fuck :thumbsdown: the 15s and 14s on my lac dont even brown even if I dont wash them for a few months...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wesley's bleach white then scrub the whitewall with a tire brush and rinse. That has always worked for mine.


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Thinner works also and scubum SOS pad


----------



## blue87 (Jun 25, 2013)

alex75 said:


> man homie just wash them things. bleche white and sos pads... works on any tire even a milestar



Sos pad bleach soft scrub whiter than white  wet the whitewall first


----------



## blue87 (Jun 25, 2013)

Wet the tire first bleach soft scrub and a SOS pad ..... the bleach soft scrub works great even takes:thumbsup: off rust stains


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Wesley's bleach white then scrub the whitewall with a tire brush and rinse. That has always worked for mine.


X2 thats how i does it


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Areosedan said:


> Makes sense to me. :h5:


X2


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

I even use a wire brush and some awesome spray from the damn 99 cent store works great on my white walls...:thumbsup:


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

Man I bought some brand new Travelstars and they aren't turning white! I've used SOS pad with Ajax then with bleach noting seems to make them white!


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the same prob right now with some hankooks that sat in storage for a few years.
Tried everything possible still brown tint to them


----------

